# Important!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

THIS IS IMPORTANT!!!!!!
Is the latin name for Striped Raphael Catfish Platydoras Costatus, or Platydoras Armatulus????!


----------



## negafen (Apr 27, 2010)

It is Platydoras armatulus


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I always thought it was Costatus D:


----------



## negafen (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm no expert, but my google fu (and planet catfish) suggests that it is armatulus


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

why is this so important? Cuz i feel like i looked for nothing!~ pls explain! LOL! I wanna know i wanna know!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cause I have one, And I have seen 2 names for it, and really confused which one is the real one, Thanks guys


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> Cause I have one, And I have seen 2 names for it, and really confused which one is the real one, Thanks guys


awww... you made me look without being able to give an answer.. dang


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> awww... you made me look without being able to give an answer.. dang


Aha, sorry man


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> Aha, sorry man


The only wierd thing about this thread is "charles haven't spoken.. it's catfish related... he should be first dibbs"


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Charles!!!!!! How could he!!!!!  I love catfish


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> Charles!!!!!! How could he!!!!!  I love catfish


Or he's just busy to repsond! LOL! I still don't have a single type of pleco in my tank =) dun want them to eat mah plants!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine doesn't eat my plants  He's too sexy for eating plants lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rafaels are known not to... but they'll push my plants out of the spot... which i will kill him for doing it! LOL! that's why I dun have one!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love mine D:< He hides all day and night, But when I do see him it's magical!!!! I never seen him push one


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use to have one... gave it away for free.. since I only bought him for $6... and he definitely did terrible in my tanks... so I gave it to someone that wanted it! Dun even remember how.. but I remember the that little thing wuz 2.5"-3"... tiny...


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mines 3-4 inches  SAVED HIM FROM PETSMART! How nice am I??? He was hiding in a tiny log cramped with 20 others >.> He's missing a barbel to :O


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW... same here.. i took the last one home that wuz hiding in a goldfish tank at petsmart.. or something like that... but he wuz definitely the last one... and the first one I've ever saw! That's why I gave it away.. i didn't know about it in the first place!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw his thing at PS and It was love at first sight, His name is Ralph I think I have a Photo!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The coloration is aweomse on Raphaels.. but I can't stand them not ever coming out!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

When they do, It's magical though <3  I just get so thrilled


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

There are 5 doradids that are under the name of Stripe Raphael Catfish.

The pics showed is Orinocodoras eigenmanni.

Adipose fins on Platydoras Costatus and Platydoras Armatulus are shorter also P. armatulus have thinner stripes. P. Costatus have wider stripes. Orinocodoras eigenmanni have longer adipose fin and also slightly longer snout. The scales is also more of sand paper like on Orinocodoras eigenmanni while both P. Costatus and P. Amatulus have plated scales. That's why Orinocodoras eigenmanni was separated from the genus due to the shape of the scales.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

That just made me alot more confused...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you guys give me too much credit. King El is the person who you want to talk to about catfish. I only know a few things about them.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

So it's not a Costatus?????


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> So it's not a Costatus?????


Nope not costatus. It's not even from a genus platydoras. It's a orinocodoras eigenmanni from the genus orinocodoras. They grow bigger than any stripe raphael catfish too. Planetcatfish got it size wrong. Charles imported them way bigger than the size they are supposed to be max out.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was lied to by petsmart >.>


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> I was lied to by petsmart >.>


Consider yourself lucky on getting them. I'm surprised that even pet smart can bring them in.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm lucky woot woot!!!! hve a good day king el


----------

